# What are your New Year Resolutions?



## skiprat (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, it's 11.20pm here in the UK. Kids have all gone to parties. Missus has gone to bed and I've got one eye on the telly and the other here blogging:biggrin:
Two years ago I made my very first New Year Resolution that I actually stuck to. I quit smoking and haven't had one since.

And for 2013? 

Well, nothing drastic but as I work away from home and spend so much time eating in restaurants and also like a pint or two, I could lose a few kilos. I currently weigh almost exactly 100kg (220lb ) and my Middle Aged Spread is spreading!!:redface:

This time next year my stomach WILL be flat again!!! 


So........what promise are you going to make for yourself? 

I'll bump this thread next year and see how we are all doing.

Good luck!!:biggrin:


----------



## randyrls (Dec 31, 2012)

Good for You Steven!!!!!  Quitting smoking is the best thing you can do for your general health.

My resolution is to go under 200 lbs.  (90 kilos)


----------



## bigevilgrape (Dec 31, 2012)

Its time for my anaual diet clean up.  Cutting back on soda and sweets and kicking up the workouts.


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 31, 2012)

Learn something from skiprat after that it gets kinda sketchy.  I plan to get close to you 100 kilo mark as I am that plus 10.  Gonna be a beginner box maker for a while to go along with my beginner kitless pen maker status .


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good for you!  I lost my grandparents to lung cancer and saw first hand what an addiction it can be.  As for me...move beyond the pens and try new projects in wood while expanding my knowledge on the metal lathe.

Happy New Year Steven.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Dec 31, 2012)

In the New Year i am hoping to spend more time woodworking and woodturning. I've been unemployed since August 2011 and fell into a slump. It's now time for me to get off my ass and do something constructive.


----------



## tbroye (Dec 31, 2012)

I kinda fell off the diet and excercise wagon a couple of months age so it is time to get back on.  Last yearly check up I had managed to get down to 178lbs and all my blood work like the Dr. wanted from a 70 year old who the years before was playing with Diabetes.  Will finsh the Holidays first and then get back to it.  Never have made resolution to easy to break so I know what need to be done and will do it.

Have a Happy New Year one and all.


----------



## orbit308 (Dec 31, 2012)

I keep telling myself "I can do it in no time"... of course I'm in a scramble to finish the job, whatever it is.  I had an order for 10 bullet pens by the 22nd...did I have them finished? Nope, I was in the shop until the last minute rushing to get them together.  My resolution is to stop underestimating things..craftsmanship, labor, time..are worth more than you think and charge sometimes..
Be safe everyone
Happy New Year and Happy Turning.


----------



## Wingdoctor (Dec 31, 2012)

I have lost 23 pounds in the last couple of months; down to 296! My goal is 200.


----------



## Alzey (Dec 31, 2012)

Lose 55 pounds by next Christmas
Learn how to use and sharpen a Skew properly
Expand my knowledge of turning
Turn things other than pens
Not going insane at working trying to train 5 new people


----------



## longbeard (Dec 31, 2012)

My resolution,
stop spending sooooo much money on this hobby.  :bulgy-eyes::laugh::wink:
For those who can stop smoking, good for you, i been chewing for 30 years and cant stop. 
HAPPY NEW YEAR  everybody. See ya next year :biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 31, 2012)

The smoking thing was the best thing you can possibly ever do. There is not one good thing that comes from smoking. Look at all the money you saved to buy those new tools.

Mine would be to do more different kickass designed pens this year. I got a taste of doing some segmenting on pens and I have a ton of new ideas for both pens and some new clocks I want to make. I have about 5 different blanks in different stages on the workbench as we speak and hopefully I can find some time to finish them and continue down that road. 

I gave up the idea about the weight loss thing. I at least want to keep statis-quo for now. 

One other thing I want to do is get 1000 work hours again this year so I qualify for another year's pension and with 1-1/2 years to go this would mean a few extra $$$. Work picture looks good this year so it will be up to me to be motivated to finish this thing out. I smell the finish line.:biggrin:


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 31, 2012)

One pen a week for skills building.
Lose more poundage than has been mentioned here 
Learn how to use a skew and a bowl gouge
Make a bunch of lidded boxes and bowls
Make quality pens that I would be happy to sell
Stop procrastinating ... well maybe that can wait:biggrin:
Improve my overall lathe turning skills


----------



## Tom T (Dec 31, 2012)

I am looking to lose 55 pounds like the wing doc said.  I have done it before.  
Not sure why I eat so much I have to do it again.
I will learn how to do a post pen pictures and make those funny face guys you all are able to do.  Yes and take more time to turn more pens.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Hmmmm*

Well at 75 my resolution is to celebrate becoming 76.  I also vowed to lose 3 pounds.

To those vowing to lose weight-- a tip from one who has been there and done that.  1/1/2011 I weighed 256 pounds and vowed to lose 10 pounds.  1/1/2012 I weighed 189 pounds and vowed to lose 5 pounds.  Today 1/1/2013 I weighed 163 pounds.  Altogether I've lost 93 pounds.

I found that setting my target at losing a reasonable amount of weight and putting no goal on how fast I lost it made it much easier to not get discouraged and give up when I hit one of the plateaus (and you will hit plateaus) or gained a pound.  My goal was always within reach and when I reached it I set a new one that was also within reach. *Two things - 1) weigh yourself every morning when you get up - stripped and after you pee, always using the same scale. 2) write your weight down - be religious about it.* If you get discouraged - don't.  Talk to God about it.

An interesting point though - in 1956 or 57 I weighed the same as I do now ... BUT ... I was 5'10" inches tall vs 5'8" now, my waistline was about 30" vs about 33" today and I was not carrying more than maybe 5 or 6 extra pounds versus maybe 15 - 18 extra now. My arms and legs were much more heavily muscled.


----------



## keithlong (Jan 1, 2013)

I have promised myself that I will make no new resolutions, but will try to do better with my wood turning and get more into bowl turning, and want to try to make a few bandsaw boxes.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jan 1, 2013)

Well my resolution is to ensure that by the end of the year we have a house to live in and especially a shop to work in. 5 years without either is far to long.
And like most need to shed a few pounds, so must get back into my running routine.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't make resolutions, but would like to drop a few pounds myself... at age 50 (1991) when I met my wife,  I weighed 155 lbs... got married in March and by end of year weighed over 180 lbs... this morning I stepped on scale and it read 202.5.... need to cut back on those big breakfasts and big dinners... 

Congrats on the quitting smoking Skip... never smoked myself but did try to start a few years back when the first wife decided to take it up... kept forgetting I had one lit, so just gave it up.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 1, 2013)

UKpenmaker said:


> Well my resolution is to ensure that by the end of the year we have a house to live in and especially a shop to work in. 5 years without either is far to long.
> And like most need to shed a few pounds, so must get back into my running routine.


 
Wow Andy!!!  I would have thought that your house was finished by now. You have far more perseverance than me, that's for sure. 

But....I don't think you need to lose any weight at all!!!  We've met a few times and I reckon you have to jump around in a shower to get wet!!

In fact the only other member that I can think of that needs to lose a few, besides me, is our good buddy Markus MacHaggis:biggrin:

Don't give up guys!!!  It's easy......Just eat less and move more!!:wink::smile-big:


----------



## Douglas Feehan (Jan 2, 2013)

I need to kick the smoking habit.  I have two young boys who hound me about it and I would like to set a better example for them. Stephen did you quit cold turkey? any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Rob73 (Jan 2, 2013)

I quit smoking. It can be quite difficult for people.  It took me about 4 times quitting before I stopped relapsing.  It's worth it but people are not going to like you for awhile HaH. Be prepared for some weight gain as well.  Since I've done with smoking this year will be to get back in some shape.  Middle age + sitting on your rear doing nothing but computer work is not flattering to the waist line.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 2, 2013)

Doug, two years ago on Boxing day, my daughter said something like;
'Thanks for the gifts Dad, but one day when I get married, I'd like it if you were still around to give me away. That would be the best' 
I didn't smoke once from that day, but I did buy the nicotine dummys. I bought two boxes but only used them for about a week. 
I smoked at least 20 a day for over 30 years. Maybe the damage is already done?
I don't notice any extra money really, but I haven't burnt it either.
I can't say my food tasting has changed either. 
I still get a craving now and then. 

But, I don't stink anymore :biggrin: and I'm pretty confident that I'll not only be around to give my daughter away, but I reckon I might even see grandkids from all my children:biggrin:

Go for it.:wink:


----------



## Rob73 (Jan 2, 2013)

skiprat said:


> But, I don't stink anymore :biggrin: and I'm pretty confident that I'll not only be around to give my daughter away, but I reckon I might even see grandkids from all my children:biggrin:
> 
> Go for it.:wink:



It took me about a year to two after quitting to really pickup on the smell of a smoker.  I was quite surprised a potent smell it gives off.  Not only on your person but everything in your house as well.  

I received a grandfather clock when my grandmother passed and that was a smokers house.  I could smell smoke off that thing the second I brought it into the house.  It took me over a month to get the strong smell out. To this day I can still smell it when I open the clock to wind it up.


----------



## BSea (Jan 2, 2013)

Hmmmmm . . . . . my new years resolutions??    . . . . . Hold on, I'll go ask.:biggrin:


----------



## monark88 (Jan 2, 2013)

I used to smoke 5 full packs a day. My wife smoked only 1 pack. We decided we had had enough of being controlled by the smoking habit. 

We each bought a carton of cigs. We opened the cartons, took out a pack and opened is. We took out a cig each and threw it in the garbage can, followed by the opened pack and the rest of each carton. That was in 1984, May 8. A hard 3 days, then became easier.

I agree, probably a dumb exercise, but it worked for us. It is a active ceremony, as opposed to just saying, "I want to try to quit smoking". Getting rid of a bad habit has to have an active participation by the person, just like beginning a "good" habit has to have your active participation.

Just my opinion, of course. You have to make your own choice to begin.




Douglas Feehan said:


> I need to kick the smoking habit.  I have two young boys who hound me about it and I would like to set a better example for them. Stephen did you quit cold turkey? any suggestions would be great.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 2, 2013)

Rob73 said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > But, I don't stink anymore :biggrin: and I'm pretty confident that I'll not only be around to give my daughter away, but I reckon I might even see grandkids from all my children:biggrin:
> ...



My step son is a smoker and truck driver... can't stand to get up into his truck cab... maybe he prefers it that way.. :biggrin:
Because he's on the road for such long periods, for entertainment he will buy movies to watch on his lap top or a portable DVD player... when he comes home, he'll bring in all the new movies he's bought and the old ones he's taken out of the "Library" to re-watch on the road.... all of his movies get left on the screened back porch for a minimum of 3 days spread out on the patio table until I can stand to have them in my study... and even then when you open the cases, you'll sometimes smell the smoke.


----------



## Mariner1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Get my diabetes back under good control, lose weight and excercise again.


----------



## EBorraga (Jan 2, 2013)

My resolutions are a little off the beaten path

#1 - Shave atleast 5 days a week. 
#2 - Stay out of the hospital (Except for my weekly blood work)
#3 - Enjoy alot more music 
#4 - Make time for me

Trying to enjoy life alot more than I ever have!!


----------



## Lenny (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## AnachitlPut (Jan 3, 2013)

Skew is a handy tool once u know how to use it. Lucky for me It came natural.


----------



## AnachitlPut (Jan 3, 2013)

Kit less and guild submission.


----------



## Triple Crown (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all!  Great resolutions!  Here's mine.

New Year’s Resolutions
1.  Drop 25 Pounds – Limit Portion Sizes and EXERCISE
2.  Organize – Time Management
3.  Organize – Get Rid of Unneeded Papers
4.  Organize – Make Financial Plans for Kids to go to College and for Summer Vacations
5.  Organize – A Place for Everything and Everything in its Place
6.  Organize – Clean Out the Junk - Storage Room, the Shop, the Shed, the Attic …
5.  Arrive to things ON TIME (and find proactive ways to motivate everyone going too)
6.  Live by the Scout Law (Trustworthy Loyal Helpful Friendly Courteous Kind Obedient Cheerful Thrifty Brave Clean Reverent).  Do a good turn daily.  Be prepared.  Do my best…  
7.  Volunteer
8.  _Participate_ on IAP Forum – I really like the helpfulness and encouragement I read, not only about penturning, but about coping with the multi-challenges of life.  I want to be more participatory in this great group!
9.  Make 5 new styles of pens.  
10.  Try not to get discouraged.  Make incremental goals of the above.  Celebrate successes and forgive setbacks.  

Maybe by sharing my goals with you all, it will help me to be more vigilant on keeping strong to my commitment to improve myself.  Thanks!

Greg


----------



## skiprat (Dec 31, 2013)

*2013 Bump*

Ok, it's a year later and I wonder how everone got on with their 2013 resolutions? 

My middle age spread is 'slightly'  flatter but I still weigh exactly 100kg.

How about you guys?

Be honest.....!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 31, 2013)

almost done with it. just live to 2014 without being killed in my sleep by my wife. I may need to stay up all night to finish out. 

I think next years will be the same.

Well I went back and looked to see what I lied about, I gained all the weight you fellers lost.  sitting at a firm 258 lbs.  I did manage the kitless thing.  Boxes not so much.  

Carpe 2014


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 31, 2013)

I am going to realize that at my age ... who the h*** needs them ... it will be enough to get through another year without assuming the permanent horizontal.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 31, 2013)

I lost about 70 lbs...I'm now 170lbs, so I'm quite happy...


----------



## StephenM (Dec 31, 2013)

This year my #1 resolution is to get the body of a 28 year old.  #2 is not to let my wife find out...


----------



## bobjackson (Dec 31, 2013)

Be cured of lung cancer.


----------



## lyonsacc (Dec 31, 2013)

1) Lose some weight (get back under 200lbs for the first time in about 5 years).
2) Exercise more
3) Spend more time with the kids & wife
4) Make and sell some pens (Just got the website going a month or so ago and have my first show in March)
5) Pray more


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 31, 2013)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> I lost about 70 lbs...I'm now 170lbs, so I'm quite happy...


I did my big weight loss project in 2011 and 2012...On Jan 1 2014 I will probably be within 1 pound (less) of my weight on Jan 1 2013 and have remained plus or minus 3 pounds of the 163 lbs I weighed then all year. That was not easy except for 1 three week period I was able to do it. I did get to 168 and it took three weeks to get back once.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 31, 2013)

bobjackson said:


> Be cured of lung cancer.



I wish you luck with that Bob. 

Incidentally, my brother's name is also Bob Jackson


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 31, 2013)

bobjackson said:


> Be cured of lung cancer.



Wishing you the very best of luck on that!!


----------



## JCochrun (Dec 31, 2013)

1. Turn more than pens.
2. When I turn a pen, I want it to be memorable.
3. Start using more than just my carbide cutters.
4. Do more woodworking than I did in previous years.

Jim in CA


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Dec 31, 2013)

Best wishes on your resolution Bob.

I don't remember what my '13 resolution was. I'll go with lose weight since I did; I got down from 240 to 215. After the holidays, I'm back up to 225! That's not all holidays to blame. Work settled down some, so lunch and much less climbing/walking has aided in my gaining back.

My resolution this year is to reach a six figure salary. Whether or not it's with my current company, who knows!


----------



## backinthepines (Jan 1, 2014)

bobjackson said:


> Be cured of lung cancer.



My thoughts and prayers go out to you.
I battled colon cancer two years ago and have been in remission for 18 months.
As far as resolutions,lose weight,eat less,and start pen turning. I've been debating getting into it since I was diagnosed with cancer,nows the time !


----------



## tbroye (Jan 1, 2014)

To stay our of discussion of red ink and reality.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Jan 1, 2014)

I make but one resolution and that is not to make any resolution other than to not make the resolution beyond the one resolution not to make any resolutions.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 1, 2014)

tbroye said:


> To stay our of discussion of red ink and reality.


Broke that one already.


----------



## tbroye (Jan 2, 2014)

Blew it in less than 12 hours, better luck next year.


----------



## Lamplight66 (Jan 2, 2014)

Douglas Feehan said:


> I need to kick the smoking habit.  I have two young boys who hound me about it and I would like to set a better example for them. Stephen did you quit cold turkey? any suggestions would be great.



I have almost 17 yrs in (cold turkey!) and my advice is to keep in mind "I WANT to quit!!" My wife still smokes and shes lost both of her parents to smoking-related diseases! I drank a lot of water and kept large supply of pink peppermints near at hand! Look at your kids and imagine where they will be without their father in their life! I want to grow old and see my kids prosper!! Good luck, you CAN do it!! Smoking is terrible for you and everyone around you!


----------



## skiprat (Dec 31, 2015)

Just bumping this thread to see how folks are doing and wondering what others are promising themselves.:biggrin:

I admit that my belly is not flat yet, but I still weigh exactly 100kg. 
:biggrin:


How about you?


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 31, 2015)

Well, like others here I have had the smoking habit for a number of years.

I have quit many times. The longest for 16+ months.
In 2016, I am going to try and quit. As of tomorrow .....be kind or I might just bite you. LOL.

Even with this I also have to loose some weight......orders from the doctor.

So there are my two for the new year. We will see how long I last.
I expect by Sunday I will be a wreck waiting for the Vikings to kick some packer butt.


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 31, 2015)

Well I still can't make a good box.  Skiprat still wows me with his creations, I now 180 lbs, down from 310+ at my largest. I ran a total of 830 miles this year which included 3 half marathons and a 27 mile ultra trail run.

Next year is continue getting healthier. Run 1200+ miles and keep working on kitless.  

Phil



firewhatfire said:


> Learn something from skiprat after that it gets kinda sketchy.  I plan to get close to you 100 kilo mark as I am that plus 10.  Gonna be a beginner box maker for a while to go along with my beginner kitless pen maker status .


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 31, 2015)

I don't make resolutions... I won't keep them anyway.

I am trying to drop a little weight... I'm right at 200 and would like to get back closer to about 180...   I only weighed 155 when Dianne and I married 23 years ago (Mar 1992).. by the end of 1992 I weight 185 and was climbing.


----------



## bobleibo (Dec 31, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> Well, like others here I have had the smoking habit for a number of years.
> 
> I have quit many times. The longest for 16+ months.
> In 2016, I am going to try and quit. As of tomorrow .....be kind or I might just bite you. LOL.
> ...




KEEP WAITING WAYNE!!!!!  ...maybe a little side bet?


----------



## bobleibo (Dec 31, 2015)

firewhatfire said:


> Well I still can't make a good box.  Skiprat still wows me with his creations, I now 180 lbs, down from 310+ at my largest. I ran a total of 830 miles this year which included 3 half marathons and a 27 mile ultra trail run.
> 
> Next year is continue getting healthier. Run 1200+ miles and keep working on kitless.
> 
> Phil



Phil 
That is simply awesome! You have a lot to be proud of and bet you smile from ear to ear every day!  
Congrats~


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 31, 2015)

A larger car. A Jacuzzi. Gate across side entrance. Refinish front door. Ten good vendors selling my pens.

check with me in June and see how many of these were completed. Oh, you mean personal resolutions. Well let's see. Don't smoke, like to drink. Weigh a little too much. Balding. Oh what the heck. Not going to do it.


----------



## mark james (Dec 31, 2015)

I take inspiration from Bob Jackson and Phil (firewhatfire).  You guys are the best!!!

Personal goals...:  I'd like to get better at segmenting blanks; I'd like to get better at helping others...

Maybe get better with some personal exercise...  :wink:

Take Care guys and gals!


----------



## mark james (Dec 31, 2015)

firewhatfire said:


> Next year is continue getting healthier. Run 1200+ miles and keep working on kitless.
> 
> Phil




Phil...  If you get even close...  Good for you!  (Kitless would be a bonus!!!).


----------



## tbroye (Dec 31, 2015)

Going to my neighborhood GYM  they have Workout equipment for 3 week and then a bar and grill for the next 49.  My kind of place.  I really don't make any.  I know what I need to do and work toward that goal.  Mainly stay in shape and watch the weight.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 31, 2015)

I celebrated my 78th Birthday this month are resolve to celebrate no. 79 in 2016.  Held my weight (actually sitting at 159 pounds I am down a bit from the 163 a year ago.  My highest weight was 270 and I started losing in 2011 when I was at 256....

I might have to stop smoking after doing it for 66 years - painful thought, I can't remember when I didn't smoke.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Dec 31, 2015)

*resaltions*



skiprat said:


> Well, it's 11.20pm here in the UK. Kids have all gone to parties. Missus has gone to bed and I've got one eye on the telly and the other here blogging:biggrin:
> Two years ago I made my very first New Year Resolution that I actually stuck to. I quit smoking and haven't had one since.
> 
> And for 2013?
> ...





To not make any new resaluotions


----------



## Terredax (Dec 31, 2015)

Just to make it through another year.


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 31, 2015)

This year mine is to make some time to get a shop back together so I can teach Skippy how to put a clip on a pen .... sorry Skip I couldn't help myself  :biggrin:


----------



## glen r (Dec 31, 2015)

To make it through another year and hopefully have my back surgery done.  Spent most of this year fighting an infection that got into my spine and chewed away part of one disc and one vertebrae which has to be rebuilt and then fused.


----------



## stonepecker (Jan 4, 2016)

bobleibo said:


> stonepecker said:
> 
> 
> > Well, like others here I have had the smoking habit for a number of years.
> ...


 


_You were saying Bob? _:biggrin::tongue:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 4, 2016)

Smitty37 said:


> I celebrated my 78th Birthday this month are resolve to celebrate no. 79 in 2016.  Held my weight (actually sitting at 159 pounds I am down a bit from the 163 a year ago.  My highest weight was 270 and I started losing in 2011 when I was at 256....
> 
> I might have to stop smoking after doing it for 66 years - painful thought, I can't remember when I didn't smoke.



Smitty,
Congrats on reaching 78... I passed 74 in Sep of 2015... planning on staying around to 109... no reason, just seems like a good number.  

I'm at my highest weight now, about 201, but trying to get back down to a more reasonable weight for my size.. maybe between 175 and 180... that up a few pounds from my weight when the wife and I married 23 1/2 years ago... I weighed 155 at 50, but all those years of having someone cook for me that was good at it has taken it's toll. 

And on the smoking, just think how old you could be if you hadn't smoked all those years... :laugh::laugh:... I've never smoked myself... tried, but couldn't learn as a teen, so just forgot about it... my first wife started smoking at 35, decided that if I was going to have to kiss an ashtray, might as well learn my self.. at 37 I still couldn't learn, so gave it up completely.

Good luck on giving up the coffin nails. :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Jan 4, 2016)

When I smoked, my stupid argument was that if smoke could 'cure' bacon or salmon, then it couldn't do me any harm....:biggrin:


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Jan 4, 2016)

I make one resolution and that is not to make resolutions....   I shoot for goals.
It makes it so I don't have all that much pressure upon myself.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 4, 2016)

skiprat said:


> When I smoked, my stupid argument was that if smoke could 'cure' bacon or salmon, then it couldn't do me any harm....:biggrin:


Well I never recommended that others take it up....


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 4, 2016)

stonepecker said:


> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> > stonepecker said:
> ...




I know.....my Packers have lost their touch. Rogers has spent more time on his back lately than ........never mind. Now we go into the playoffs as the #6 seed instead of #3. We need Nelson back and a offensive line that can stop the sacks. My fingers are crossed that they've been saving up their best games for the playoffs as I continue to live in the Land of Denial. 
Blanks are on the way....enjoy them. *Congrats on the win. *


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 4, 2016)

To get a blue towel!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey Chuck....remember that old saying?:biggrin:
'Closing the barn door after the horse has bolted'

:tongue:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 4, 2016)

skiprat said:


> Hey Chuck....remember that old saying?:biggrin:
> 'Closing the barn door after the horse has bolted'
> 
> :tongue:



Or.....better late than,..never? 

I see that Oliver click the LIKE button again! His is coming


----------



## skiprat (Jan 4, 2016)

Or....

'Too little, too late..'

Denial is futile Chuck, just embrace it and be at peace..:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Jan 4, 2016)

Or.....

'A rose by any other name, would smell as sweet' 

:tongue:


----------



## EBorraga (Jan 4, 2016)

A few goals for me this year.
#1 - to hopeful get a kidney transplant. This is my main goal for the year.
#2 - Get the new garage built.


----------



## Hawkdave (Jan 4, 2016)

*Bear with me folks because this story goes in 2 directions;*:biggrin:

*pt-1*
In 2009 I made a choice to donate a kidney to my nephew, he was suffering from 'Good Pasture Syndrome' (Great name for an illness)
The doctor suggested I lose some weight (I was 94kg) as it would be beneficial for me. I used to drink beer 4 days a week :beer:and 3 dry days I also ate biscuits and cake on a daily basis. My change was, turn my drinking to 3 days a week and 4 dry days, then completely cut out the biscuits and cake. All of this I did and within 5 weeks I lost 10kg. 

*pt-2*
On the day of arriving at the hospital for the operation, I was put in a share room with another guy. After settling down, the other guy asked me to let the doctor know that he had gone outside for a smoke.
It was 5 minutes later when the doctor came in to talk to this guy and I told him where he was. The doctor silently sat on the bed and waited for him to come back. When the guy walked back into the room, the doctor dropped the bombshell, he told him to pack up his gear and go. When the doctor walked out he said to the guy 'Come back and see me when you have finally given up smoking'
I didn't even get to find out what the guys name was and why he was there.


I also do not make New Years resolutions anymore because, back in 2009 I made those changes to my lifestyle to help my Nephew. He gained a new lease on life and is still doing very well to this day, and I gained a new life style that I was happy with. Since then, I make changes to my lifestyle when it is required, I do not wait until the new year to make these changes as it may be too late.

I urge all of you to make any changes too your lives when they are needed, not just at the start of a new year.

Dave


----------



## Hawkdave (Jan 4, 2016)

EBorraga said:


> A few goals for me this year.
> #1 - to hopeful get a kidney transplant. This is my main goal for the year.
> #2 - Get the new garage built.




Hi EBorraga, I wish you the best towards finding a donor. 

Good Luck

Dave.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 4, 2016)

skiprat said:


> Or....
> 
> 'Too little, too late..'
> 
> Denial is futile Chuck, just embrace it and be at peace..:biggrin:


 
Yeah? Peace on you too! :biggrin::tongue:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 4, 2016)

EBorraga said:


> A few goals for me this year.
> #1 - to hopeful get a kidney transplant. This is my main goal for the year.
> #2 - Get the new garage built.


 Ernie, I want you to find that kidney too, and, get your garage built.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 31, 2016)

Bump.....

Have a look back through this thread and see if you accomplished your goals.

Chuck has quit smoking for about six hours ( ok, about 5 days...)...lets make sure he keeps it up or we give him more grief than we gave him about his pink comforter or his studio...:tongue:

I've completed 6 years now without a smoke but my gut still isn't flat and I still weigh exactly the same 100kg

But I'm still vertical, so that's a bonus...:biggrin:


----------



## Skie_M (Dec 31, 2016)

I don't drink .... and I don't smoke unless I'm on fire.

I think I'll start drinking, this year ...

I do make some very good wine!


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 31, 2016)

There should be some rat traps around here....somewhere ......


----------



## skiprat (Dec 30, 2018)

Ok, just bumping this thread as I have before. :biggrin: If you posted, then go and see if you have done what you promised yourself.
I still don't drink or smoke....weigh the same but not any fitter or flatter.:redface:

This year I think I'm gonna go solo....work for myself. I have already bought my own pick up truck and all the tooling etc....even saved enough to pay for 6 months normal life. Just need to pluck up the courage. It's difficult to leave a place when you have been there for 40yearsI

How about you guys?


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 30, 2018)

Well Skip, I did look back and to see some of the names of the past is always great.

As for me my goals are pretty much the same but have started taking some of the things more serious as I get older and older. The weight thing I did lose 22lbs this past summer and would love to at least take another 15 off this summer but I do not push that number because of health issues and my knees.

I also vowed to take my pen turning up a few notches and did so back then but I feel I have even more to do and will give this a serious go this winter. I vowed to do more work in the shop with my woodworking and I did that starting about 4 months ago and have renewed my desire and passion again. I started changing over many new items in my scrollsawing line that I sell each year at shows. This year happened to be a good one and maybe some of it was due to my new items but I think the economy was a little bit better than the past 2 years. I will continue down that path this year as long as I can get in the shop. Love the peace and quiet there. 

I have also started last year remodeling the house and I am not doing all the work any more but will continue on this path to finally get it looking good for when I do pass it will be easier to sell.

Call them resolutions or whatever you want but we all need to set goals just to give us the extra push. Try not to make them unreachable and it will be satisfying when you look back at the end of the year. The older I get the years go by faster. Life does get in the way many times and the unexpected does creep in but we deal with what life throws our way.

To all Happy 2019 and hope you do meet your goals and see you back here next year. :biggrin:


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 30, 2018)

To make no resolutions.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 30, 2018)

Same here...belly is not any flatter...196 pounds. (down from 202 in August)

No cigs since December 2016, but still hanging onto vaping. I'm working on that! 

Still have a resolve to shed some inches around the waistline. And, be less opinionatative:biggrin: There are other things, but I won't list them here. 

Thanks for bringing this thread back Steven. I am glad to hear of your progress.


----------

